# 10 A wireless DC power



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

Does it exist? 

Hello all

Im looking for suggestions for powering 200' mainline but with some sort of wireless or hand held DC control. I have a 5amp controller that is maxed out and do not want to jump into battery power.

any suggestions?

Thank you

Trent Blasco


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Would the TrackSide R/C from G Scale Graphics address your need?


----------



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

that is interesting!!!



So this wireless unit is powered by a aftermarket 10A booster. the simple hand held transmitter controls a receiver that sends the correct voltage on to the rails?

How simple is that! I must have missed something?


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm a very satisfied user of their RailBoss 4 R/C battery system. Del, the owner, has been very prompt and extremely helpful with any queries that have I sent him. Perhaps you could contact him with any specific questions that you might have.

You also could try a search for "trackside d/c gscalegraphics" or some such to locate reviews or forum topics.


----------



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

I just searched their web site and they offer some cool stuff. I like their Battery power products but this is a fairly simple layout and dont see the need for it yet. Maybe down the road as this layout is just for show right now.

Ill contact them. Thanks for the help today

Trent Blasco


----------



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

One question I did have after looking at the manual. They suggest a 15v-10A supply for steam and a higher rating of 25v-10A for diesel.

If I want to run both steam and diesel what voltage should I use and why the different ratings for steam and diesel?

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I would imagine that is due to the difference between how people tend to run the different locos.

Steam engines generally are run with fewer cars and at slower speeds, especially geared/logging engines. In addition they are not often run in a consist or MU'd (multiple engines) pulling the train. So they will probably require less voltage and amps.

Diesels tend to pull longer trains at higher speeds and are sometimes MU'd. So they will probably require more voltage and higher amps.

Don't forget that if any of the cars, such as passenger or caboose, have track powered lights they will add additional load especially if they are incandescent bulbs.

That's my broad generalization and rationale for the differing requirements. Your's and other's "mileage" may vary and they may provide better reasoning.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Lmackattack said:


> that is interesting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original Aristocraft Train Engineer is a trackside transformer and separate receiver/throttle that powers the track. It is controlled by a handheld wireless handset.

They subsequently spun off the electronics, naming it Crest Electronics, who make similar systems under the Revolution brand. Newer products are more geared to battery operation. 









This is a 10a power supply/transformer to drive the above throttle combo:










Recently they declared they were going out of business. Rumor has it they are being resurrected, but they can still be found in stores and online.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get a Meanwell power supply for less $$ than the crest and have 24 volts DC.

There are even cheaper supplies available at more than 10 amps and 24 volts from various electronic supply houses like MPJA.com.

http://www.mpja.com/24-Volt-Power-Supply-13A-with-PFC-Hengfu/productinfo/31344+PS/

I have used these with no issues so far, but remember that the AC input is open to small hands and these need to be installed in a safe manner so as to not allow anyone to touch the terminals. Input power cords do not come with these, you supply your own.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Revo Base Station Experiences*

I, too, use a MeanWell Power Supply, though of high current rating to suit my needs.

My experience with the Aristo/Crest Revolution 15 Amp Base Station is described in article hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site, Title:
"*Implementation of an Aristo Revolution Base Station*"

The version Revolution receiver I got had not yet been packaged in a plastic box like the later offering, so you had to provide your own means to house it. 

I like the system, except in my case the Revo reception range is thwarted due to my layout being both under my house and outdoors. Perhaps "chicken wire" within the house stucco is close to the wavelength of the TX / RX that compromises its use.

-Ted


----------



## Lmackattack (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I went with the G scale Graphics Base station. Ordered it late last week and It came in today...I did a quick test of it in the garage and is that not a Brilliant little device. So much nicer than a old DC Transformer that has to stay put in one location. I will plan to house the unit in the screened in porch out of the elements. then run track feeder bus out to the layout. the House is just 15' away from the porch so it should work just fine. 

Thanks again for the help fellas..

Trent Blasco


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

One thing I noticed about the G scale Graphics hand held transmitter is that it does not appear to have an indicator showing if it's "linked" to the receiver. The Revo transmitter does display "Link OK" or "No Link". I find this very helpful to known if the receiver will respond - particularly when you want to stop a train in a hurry.

-Ted


----------

